# Will a pillowcase work?



## missanna (May 26, 2008)

I heard that an old pillowcase will work to hang the cheese in. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well define OLD  I use all cotton pillow cases, and boil them along with my utensiles I am using to make my cheese, I also dip my containers I am selling my cheese in, into the boiling water also. But yes I use pillow cases, it completely holds in the curd, no accidently it leaking out...just turn it inside out to use so you don't get any frayed edge strings into your cheese, then turn rightside out to wash. Vicki


----------



## missanna (May 26, 2008)

Awesome. Thank you very much!


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

cut up sheets work really well too.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm thinking about making muslin cheese bags that exactly fit my colanders and strainers. Haven't done it yet, but it's in the brainstorming process. :/


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I make mine to fit to drain in a 6gal bucket. This might give you some ideas,
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,1694.0.html


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

cotton receiving blankets here... tie the ends to hang from my cabinet knobs....


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Cotton Pillow cases and cabinet knobs...my classic combination....good looking Vicki on the boiling with utensil part...had not thought of that. I also use pinking shears to cut my pillow cases so they don't thread.

Paula


----------

